# Kody is now 20 weeks and a villain



## Joyce (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi all, not been on for a while. Kody now 20 weeks old and a villain. Can't move without him. Not even to the loo. He goes to bed quite happy in his crate with a kong with his supper in and a lid of pâté. On the top. As soon as he has eaten it he yells for about 15 mins then silence.He is suffering cutting teeth when do they have all their new ones?? And although he has loads of toys to bite on frozen socks Ect he still likes to bit me my clothes and same with my partner. He is very strong willed and if you tell him off he barks at you. We had an incident with a teddy a few weeks ago that laughed when its paw was squeezed he freaked out at first and did not like it then he took it into his bed and when I tried to take it off him he went for me in a bad way my partner tried and he also went for him, so the teddy quickly went in the bin we haven't had a problem since. He's beautifull and loves his lead and walks he's been very quick to respond and learn but it's like teenage tantrums with him hoping he will calm down everyone that comes gets the hurling bundle at them and he also loves to walk on his back legs so cute but deadly. All in all that's life with the 5 nth. Old villain at the moment HELP !!!!
Joyce n kody poo


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Snap!!!! Cooper is exactly the same age 20 weeks and a little terror at times. He is permanently glued to my side. He still treats me like a chew toy and if he can't bite me it's my clothes or anything handy. I'm hoping once he has finished teething he might stop - what are my chances lol. He also greets everyone with so much excitement, jumping up (which we are trying to work on) it can get a little embarrassing at times. But he only has to snuggle up on my lap of an evening for a cuddle and i seem to forgot all the naughtiness from the daytime.  xx


----------



## Joyce (Jan 19, 2013)

*Glad am not alone*

Hi Vicky
Sounds like twins what have we got?? But same here kody loves me to nurse him like a baby on my shoulder he puts his head on me and I melt, like you say all horrors of day forgotten. Must be terrible teens. Can't wait for him to settle down, get his loving head on and keep it on. Bought a little cuddly bear and have a lightening bolt on my hands. Cooper sounds the same. But you love them just the same what happened to the lovely quiet life, kody appeared and all hell broke loose lol 
Luv Joyce xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Wait until they hit two years old, then you will miss all the crazy silliness


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ooh Karen - 2? can you guarantee that he'll calm down then!!! I'm not expecting Dudley to calm down any earlier thats for sure - however Vicky and Joyce he did calm down a lot from the behaviour your boys have now, but still gets too excited at times, still jumps on people and just tonight I kept to one side of our park as I didn't trust him not to jump on a small boy kicking a ball about with his dad (the down side of the better weather, we dog walkers have pretty much had the park to ourselves the last few months!), but no biting hands and feet all the time now - I'm so glad, I really didn't enjoy that part of puppyhood. If you want to stop them jumping on visitors tell them to completely ignore him until he has calmed down, then say hello if they want to.


----------



## Joyce (Jan 19, 2013)

*Glad am not alone*

Hi Vicky
Sounds like twins what have we got?? But same here kody loves me to nurse him like a baby on my shoulder he puts his head on me and I melt, like you say all horrors of day forgotten. Must be terrible teens. Can't wait for him to settle down, get his loving head on and keep it on. Bought a little cuddly bear and have a lightening bolt on my hands. Cooper sounds the same. But you love them just the same what happened to the lovely quiet life, kody appeared and all hell broke loose lol 
Luv Joyce xx


----------



## Joyce (Jan 19, 2013)

Really can't wait for some still calmness, it's like living with a whirlwind in the disguise of a big ball of wool. Boy can he jump should have entered him in the grand national with his speed and jumping ability he would have def got placed. But all in all wouldn't swop him for a champion he's a darlin when he is calm. (Every once in a blue moon) but they are only babies once in their lifetime. He is also developing his guard dog instinct he leans on the top of settee looking out of the window a low rumble starts and he waits for someone to pass so he can practice his bark which goes on and on until you remove the villain. Anyway lets see what next week brings. What age do they stop growing in height and stop teething anyone know ???
Joyce xx


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Joyce just out of curiosity, do you know how heavy kody is? and how tall? Cooper just keeps growing. He was crossed with a toy poodle but i think the toy poodle must of been big for his breed!!!!. Have you put any photos of Kody up, would love to see the cheeky little chappy.


----------



## Joyce (Jan 19, 2013)

*Weight Ect*

Hi Vicky
Kody was 7 kg last week and he is about 3 1/2 cans of beans high. Have tried to post pics but keeps co Ming back file wrong. Trying to upload from ipad.
Joyce xx


----------



## Joyce (Jan 19, 2013)

Kody is from minature poodle white and red English cocker. He looks quite big compared to my friends Shiz tsu and bison cross, he also seems to keep growing i hope he doesn't get much bigger 
Joyce xx


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

Just measured Cooper - he is about 3 cans tall to his back when standing, and weighs about 5.5kg. Coopers mum was a orange roan english cocker spaniel and his dad was an apricot toy poodle.


----------



## Joyce (Jan 19, 2013)

Just a quick update have just weighed kody and he is now 8.2 kg can't believe how much he has gained in a week
Joyce xx


----------



## beana (Jan 8, 2013)

What a little porker. What food do you feed him and how much? Maybe i'm not feeding Cooper enough!!!


----------



## Joyce (Jan 19, 2013)

Feed him beta purina puppy it's what breeder put him on and give him 400grms a day split into 3 meals 
Joyce xx


----------



## Joyce (Jan 19, 2013)

Sorry Vicky its 225 grms a day just weighed it again I keep a plastic beaker and fill it but he also has a slice of brown toast for his supper as well as banana apple ect and a couple of small puppy treats a day.
Joyce xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly is a pant biter too! She never bites my pants but bites my partner's pants all the time. She has mellowed a lot lately (after her spaying, puppy class etc) but some days she can be a little devil The first few months were really bad with her biting and nipping and super hyperness but she has gotten a lot better. I can see in a few years she will be a best friend dog for sure Just have to be patient til then


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter was a very excitable, defiant and strong-willed puppy. He is now a very gentle, obedient and eager to please dog. Bonnie showed all those traits towards Dexter instead of us when she was a puppy and he was very patient and tolerant towards her.


----------

